# 13 week nub guess. Please help!



## MrsKPatrick

Hi ladies, 

Could you please have a guess at my babe's gender? Was 12 +3, but baby measured 13 weeks. 

I think the nub is parrallel to the bottom of the spine, since baby is on an angle, but hard to say! 

Thank you!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 61


----------



## 6lilpigs

Tiny bit of detail missing but I think I would be guessing girl on this one :)


----------



## cupcakekate

girl!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Looks girly to me


----------



## CP x

Girl!


----------



## babybambi

I'd guess girl from skull too.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Would maybe lean girl but am not overly sure that isn't stacking at the end? :)


----------



## biscuits104

Skull and nub look boyish to me. Congrats on baby! :flower:


----------



## Tanikins

Id guess girl but im bad at this game


----------



## MrsKPatrick

Thank you ladies! I have had such strong girl intuition this time, but the nub doesn't convince me one way or another. I think I want to see girl, but the end of the nub has me wondering if it could be a boy/stacking? 

This skull looks similar to one of my daughter's ultrasounds, and my older son had a very "square"/sharp angled forehead/skull, so I don't know if that's less boy/girl and more just genetics? 

Ah, the wait is killing me, but I am feeling so blessed to be pregnant with a healthy baby. 

I would love some more guesses, and insight. 

Thank you ladies!


----------



## embeth

I think boy.. Looks like boy stacking to me and like the nubs on the rise! Xx


----------



## MrsKPatrick

Kindly bumping. :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

The more I look the more I actually would lean boy, I think that may be stacking at the end. Have you tried Ingender? Maybe ask for the techs there. :)


----------



## madseasons

:blue: guess from nub and skull :)


----------



## MrsKPatrick

mum22ttc#3 said:


> The more I look the more I actually would lean boy, I think that may be stacking at the end. Have you tried Ingender? Maybe ask for the techs there. :)

I haven't got much from ingender; there are so many posts, that mine gets bumped pages down before I've had more than one response. I've been bumping it daily, but no luck.

I don't put any stock into skull theory since all my babies look similar (boy and girls), but this nub has me thrown. 

I definitely feel that it's within girl "angle", but the bit at the end has me thinking stacking, too. 

This wait is hard! My older kids would love another boy, and I am happy for a healthy baby, but since I have been feeling girl so strong on this one, I think it will just be a little hard to wrap my head around it really being a boy. You know?


----------



## mum22ttc#3

It is definitely within girl angle just not sure whether that part at the end is stacking or not that's why I thought they might know more on Ingender, it took me a while to get a good amount of responses there too. If you change your title asking for lovemy4, Kirsty, mea and Aussie you may get a few more, they're the ones that really seem to know a bit more on the nub theory as well.

I don't believe the skull theory either and have looked into it a little last time as I didn't have a nub picture and I think that it really is just a myth. :)


----------



## MrsKPatrick

mum22ttc#3 said:


> It is definitely within girl angle just not sure whether that part at the end is stacking or not that's why I thought they might know more on Ingender, it took me a while to get a good amount of responses there too. If you change your title asking for lovemy4, Kirsty, mea and Aussie you may get a few more, they're the ones that really seem to know a bit more on the nub theory as well.
> 
> I don't believe the skull theory either and have looked into it a little last time as I didn't have a nub picture and I think that it really is just a myth. :)


Thank you! I may have to repost over there. 

I really appreciate your input. <3


----------



## MrsKPatrick

Bump


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

you have to be bump pest on ingender to get noticed, just go back and bump it up :) 

I would say girl because of the angle BUT the stacking is boyish!


----------



## MrsKPatrick

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> you have to be bump pest on ingender to get noticed, just go back and bump it up :)
> 
> I would say girl because of the angle BUT the stacking is boyish!

Thank you, I did bump on ingender, but was looking for any more guesses here, too. :)

If it wasn't for the bit at the end I'd be more confident in my girl lean. :)


----------



## MrsKPatrick

Bump


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## MrsKPatrick

Bevziibubble said:


> :pink:

Thank you Bevziibubble! I'm so happy about all of the pink guesses here; on IG I've had almost all boy guesses! 

The wait is driving me nuts. :dohh: But I'm excited to eventually find out (4 more *long* weeks).


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Blimey 4 weeks. I remember it feels like a lifetime. I'm eager to see this result! Will check back. Don't forget to update =)


----------



## MrsKPatrick

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Blimey 4 weeks. I remember it feels like a lifetime. I'm eager to see this result! Will check back. Don't forget to update =)



I will update! With all of the (nub)obsessing I'm doing, I would love to see more posts like this that update what gender their baby winds up being!


----------



## rwhite

Bit tricky but overall I'm thinking :pink:


----------



## MrsKPatrick

rwhite said:


> Bit tricky but overall I'm thinking :pink:


Thank you! I agree it's a tricky one! I am so eager to find out. :)


----------



## Jerseygirl7

I'm thinking boy.


----------



## dinky

Boy


----------



## madseasons

Going to lean :pink:...the stacking doesn't look like it's a part of the nub..


----------



## angelmum31

I think boy x


----------



## MrsKPatrick

Thanks ladies! I've had such a mix of boy/girl guesses. If it weren't for that bump at the end of the nub, I would feel confident in my initial it's-definitely-a-girl intuition. Everyone (my husband and two older kids) are hoping for a boy since it would even the playing field (two boys and two girls). 
Obviously the health of the baby is my top concern, but I am hoping there is a chance this baby could still be a girl.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Im guessing girl <3 hoping for another girl myself <3


----------



## MrsKPatrick

PrincessMommy said:


> Im guessing girl <3 hoping for another girl myself <3

Thank you!

I hope you get your girl, too!


----------



## MrsKPatrick

I had an appointment today (prenatal checkup) and baby's heartbeat was in the 150's, and placenta has been/is on the left side, per my OB. But no guess at gender. I know they're just old wives tales (and also that I've had higher HCG numbers, as well as severe morning sickness), but the only way to really know will be ultrasound. 

So while most of the old wives tales hint at girl, only time (and the ultrasound) will tell!


----------



## MrsKPatrick

I have my anatomy scan tomorrow, and I am so excited! 

Any more guesses before I finally found out?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your scan :)


----------



## MrsKPatrick

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck for your scan :)

Thank you!


----------

